# Ընդհանուր ֆորում > Սպորտ > Հայկական սպորտ >  Որտե՞ղ գնալ սուսերամարտի

## AniwaR

Բարև, ամեն ինչից տեղյակ հասարակություն:  :Smile: 

Ես և իմ ընկերներից ևս մեկ հոգի շատ ենք ուզում գնալ սուսերամարտի դասընթացների, և բնականաբար, օլիմպիական չեմպիոն դառնալու հույս չունենք. ուղղակի հոբբիի կարգի:

Մեր խնդիրն այն է, որ նաև աշխատում ենք, և մեզ ամենահարմարը կլինի շաբաթ և կիրակի օրերին (Ռայկոմում սուսերամարտի պետական դպրոց կա, որն այդ օրերին չի աշխատում), ինչպես նաև կարող ենք «մեջտեղներիցս ճղվել» և հարմարեցնել երեկոյան 6-ից հետո (այս ժամին նույնպես վերոհիշյալ դպրոցը չի աշխատում):  :Smile:  Ո՞վ ինչ տեղեկություն կարող է տալ, ի՞նչ անենք, որ մեր այս նվիրական ցանկությունը ի կատար ածենք ու սաղ շաբաթ մենակ կոմպի դիմաց փտելով չզբաղվենք:

----------


## Alphaone

Ես էլ եմ գալիս  :Smile:

----------


## Freeman

Իսկական հայուհիներին օտար ծագում ունեցող մարզաձև իմանալը վայել չի  :Angry2:

----------

Moonwalker (02.03.2013), Վահե-91 (02.03.2013)

----------


## Վահե-91

> Իսկական հայուհիներին օտար ծագում ունեցող մարզաձև իմանալը վայել չի


գորգագործություն թող սովորեն  :LOL:

----------

Freeman (02.03.2013), John (02.03.2013)

----------


## AniwaR

Երևի իսկական ակումբցուն պարապ տեղը ֆլուդելն ա շատ վայել:

----------


## Mephistopheles

ուր ուզում եք գնացեք մենակ էն սետկեն երեսներիդ քաշեք աչք-մաչք չհանեք…

----------

